# Which regulator to get?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I've read a few threads and am deciding between different regulators.

My choices are between the Milwaukee, JBJ, Azoo regulators, as well as one custom built by Rex Grigg @ CO2 Stuff For Sale

Anyone have any opinions on which one is the "best"?

Thanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm having no problems with my Milwaukees or Azoos. The azoo for me works perfectly, and easy and fast to setup. It's really up to you, all are great regulators. Also the aquariumplants.com "best regulator" has gotten good reviews in recent history.

-John N.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I will not comment as I'm sure I'm pretty biased here.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use the Milwaukee, have two. One I've had some problems with the other I have not. Their customer service is very helpful and has prompt delivery of replacement parts.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I like my Azoo, it was my first regulator. Set and forget, no problems at all.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

I too have an Azoo. Works perfectly!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Does the Azoo come with a bubble counter? From eBay pictures, it seems as if the JBJ and Milwakuee ones do, but the Azoo doesn't?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Azoo doesn't. But bubble counters are cheap, you can even diy one.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I can see bubble counters as useful if you are injecting into a reactor. But with the growing thread towards glass diffusers where you can eye ball the amount of output, I'm not sure a bubble counter is all that necessary. 

Though it's nice to see the bubbles through it sometimes for a general range, I think the infrequent problems (leaking, evaporated counter water, cracked counter) associated with it negates whether having a bubble counter or not dictates the purchase of particular regulator. Plus, one is easily made with a small bottle with two holes punched into the lid for the tubings.

The things I would look when buying a regulator for are price, reliability, ease of setting up, and again price. Again all of the above mention regulators are good and will do the job. I don't think the "you get what you paid for" applies here. I believe the JBJ is the cheapest online (ebay) right now, followed by the Milwaukee, Azoo, and the other regulators from aquariumplants.com and aquabotanic.com.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds good. The JBJ, Milwaukee, and Azoo are relatively negligible in price (compared to what I've spent so far, lol).


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I do believe that the "you get what you pay for" applies here. I know of many people that have hand nothing but problems with two of the three listed brands. The Azoo is fairly new and as of yet seems to work quite well. The other two both have their flaws. One of them is so poorly built that the company acknowledges that 80% of the low pressure gauges fail in the first year.


----------

